# How China is enslaving the world



## diagus (Mar 3, 2013)

*How China is enslaving the world: Beijing's ruthless leaders subjugate armies of foreign workers with opium, plunder resources across the globe*
How China is enslaving the world: Beijing's ruthless leaders subjugate armies of foreign workers with opium, plunder resources across the globe - and now they've got Britain in their sights | Mail Online


With its gold leaf and marble décor, duplex suites, heliport and fleet of Rolls-Royces, the Burj Al Arab hotel in Dubai is hailed as the most luxurious in the world, a seven-star monument to wealth and extravagance.

To stay there will cost you £2,000 a night. Just to have dinner means parting with a huge deposit per person before you even get to the table. Nor can you simply wander in off the street into the lobby to gaze at the Turkish carpets and watch the fountain play — the Burj rests on its own artificial island.

So who can afford to stay there? Increasingly, the answer is the world’s fast-growing army of multi-millionaires from China.

Three years ago, the Chinese comprised just four per cent of the hotel’s guests. Now they make up almost a third. Not so long ago, one party from Beijing booked 50 rooms.

*China's businessmen are rarely troubled by conscience or consequence  

The country runs on brutality, bribery and the natural gas beneath its surface  *

They travelled in secret to many of the world’s poorest and most backward places, in Africa, Asia and South America. There, they discovered how Chinese companies, backed by state-run banks with unlimited resources, are buying up oil, minerals, precious metals and timber to fuel the economic miracle back home — leaving those countries raped of their natural resources.

Their usual trick is to offer ‘infrastructure’ in return — a few motorways, perhaps a magnificent national football stadium, smart homes for the elite — but leave the bulk of those countries untouched, their people as poor as ever.

In an act of colonialism much more oppressive and widespread than  anything the British Empire was accused of, China is subjugating vast tracts of the globe to its economic dominance, and giving virtually  nothing back.

Those £2,000-a-night hotel rooms at the Burj Al Arab are paid for by sweated labour and near-slavery on a colossal (and largely hidden) scale. In the foothills of the Himalayas, the authors of the new book came upon a hell-hole where — through a deal with the Burmese military regime — entire mountains are reduced to rubble in pursuit of jade for the jewellery business.

As if in a scene from a medieval imagining of Hades, 100,000 young men pick through the earth day and night, in return for a pittance, risking life and limb from landslides and floods, fortifying themselves on opium and heroin supplied by their Chinese bosses and paid for out of their wages.

Just as it has reached accommodations with the regimes of Iran and Burma, China is also happy to do oil business with Sudan, shunned by other countries because of terror connections and its genocidal policies towards Darfur.

China is happy to do business with Iran — in the face of international sanctions against the regime’s nuclear plans. Lured by oil, China has in just five years become Iran’s biggest trade partner, with an annual turn-over of £23 billion.

Burma's forests are plundered for wood to make parquet flooring for factories in Beijing and Shanghai to sell to the rest of the world.
But even more horrific in the long term is that the jade goes straight to China. There is no processing plant, no thriving local industry emerging on the back of all this natural wealth. And once the jade runs out, the  Chinese entrepreneurs will go, leaving just a vast hole in the ground and scores of ruined lives.

The same thing is happening to Burma’s forests, plundered for wood to make parquet flooring for factories in Beijing and Shanghai to sell to the rest of the world, at a vastly inflated price. Meanwhile, in the Democratic Republic of the Congo in central Africa, China has a 30-year contract to extract as much copper and cobalt as it wishes.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 3, 2013)

diagus said:


> *How China is enslaving the world: Beijing's ruthless leaders subjugate armies of foreign workers with opium, plunder resources across the globe*
> How China is enslaving the world: Beijing's ruthless leaders subjugate armies of foreign workers with opium, plunder resources across the globe - and now they've got Britain in their sights | Mail Online
> View attachment 9251
> With its gold leaf and marble décor, duplex suites, heliport and fleet of Rolls-Royces, the Burj Al Arab hotel in Dubai is hailed as the most luxurious in the world, a seven-star monument to wealth and extravagance.
> ...



Very good and eye-opening article about china's economic rise in recent times.


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2013)

50 rooms? 
China is raising to the "SuperPower" status.

Where are you, Uncle Sam!!


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

diagus said:


> *How China is enslaving the world: Beijing's ruthless leaders subjugate armies of foreign workers with opium, plunder resources across the globe*
> How China is enslaving the world: Beijing's ruthless leaders subjugate armies of foreign workers with opium, plunder resources across the globe - and now they've got Britain in their sights | Mail Online
> View attachment 9251
> With its gold leaf and marble décor, duplex suites, heliport and fleet of Rolls-Royces, the Burj Al Arab hotel in Dubai is hailed as the most luxurious in the world, a seven-star monument to wealth and extravagance.
> ...


Helps to have a slave force of 1 Billion+ with no responsibility of the employers.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Mar 6, 2013)

its almost a combination of communist spirit on a capitalist drive!

(a friend of mine, who was studying in US/singapore sometime back, had told me how his chinese peers were sons of the ultra-rich, as well as insane hard-workers & typical restless scholarly types we encounter in colleges who pester the professors to gain even just a fraction of marks more than the others, and would turn around high-nosed when asked to tell the grades 

sometime back when india was in discussion & negotiations with some african countries over winning mining & some other industrialisation rights there, few african nation-representatives had raised voices on how the chinese were brutally exploiting their resources & giving nothing in return & how they were feeling guilty to have invited them there; such was the angst! and back home here, some 'intellectuals' were lamenting the lackluster efforts of the indian govt. as against the chinese in securing the rights there. reminds me of the opening CGI from the game 'operation flashpoint - dragon rising'. this usurping, fire-spewing krakan needs a countering perseus! alas! lethargy, careless, complacent & sleeping-over-critical-issues attitude is the feature & hallmark of democracy/democratic nations.)

Hope pakis are taking a note of this!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 6, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 50 rooms?
> China is raising to the "SuperPower" status.
> 
> Where are you, Uncle Sam!!



Uncle Sam has grown OLD!!!!!




GhorMaanas said:


> its almost a combination of communist spirit on a capitalist drive!
> 
> (a friend of mine, who was studying in US/singapore sometime back, had told me how his chinese peers were sons of the ultra-rich, as well as insane hard-workers & typical restless scholarly types we encounter in colleges who pester the professors to gain even just a fraction of marks more than the others, and would turn around high-nosed when asked to tell the grades
> 
> ...



Beyond Hopeless notice...they(PaK!st@n)had already sold themselves out to Uncle Sam and the Red Dragon...


----------



## Flash (Mar 6, 2013)

Why people are not showing any interest in discussing this topic?

With the 1.3 Billion, they can do anything with the man-power.
Hope, they won't pull Outsourcing projects from India...


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 6, 2013)

They are for that...
Already they have eyed on our Banking + Insurance Industry.Their mouths watering for the Huge Market prospects in India...


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Why people are not showing any interest in discussing this topic?
> 
> With the 1.3 Billion, they can do anything with the man-power.
> Hope, they won't pull Outsourcing projects from India...


Well , there are other contenders too. Like Phillipines , vietnam , etc.
Btw , for getting outsourcing projects pulled out of India , CHina needs to advance in English language.

--________________________________
I have read in a newspaper that China has increased its military budget/funding by more than 20% at least , most of it for internal security issues. Seems like the Government is afraid of civilians there.
______________________________________

Do you think India should stop importing those ultra-cheap chinese goods in to Indian market ?? THey are hindering our own brands and manufacturers.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

On the +ve side, these ultra-cheap goods (maybe reverse-engineered replicas) provide a poor man to enjoy the taste of the costly products, though not upto the original products.

For example, take the "Mobile phones" 3~4 years before, on the Indian product. In every Bus/Train, there will be someone with these phones playing loud music, sending files via bluetooth, clicking pictures, browsing internet. These products introduced luxury replica products to the poor, at the low price. If one had to buy the branded-feature-rich phones, they would've to spend atleast >10k on those years. But, these products offered those things at 2~4k. 

It also created a competition among the Indian marketers, to come with the feature-rich phones at low price to tackle these replicas. There's no wonder why we have Micromax, Lava, Celkon, Karbonn, Videocon on mobile industry.


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 7, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> On the +ve side, these ultra-cheap goods (maybe reverse-engineered replicas) provide a poor man to enjoy the taste of the costly products, though not upto the original products.
> 
> For example, take the "Mobile phones" 3~4 years before, on the Indian product. In every Bus/Train, there will be someone with these phones playing loud music, sending files via bluetooth, clicking pictures, browsing internet. These products introduced luxury replica products to the poor, at the low price. If one had to buy the branded-feature-rich phones, they would've to spend atleast >10k on those years. But, these products offered those things at 2~4k.
> 
> It also created a competition among the Indian marketers, to come with the feature-rich phones at low price to tackle these replicas. There's no wonder why we have Micromax, Lava, Celkon, Karbonn, Videocon on mobile industry.


but cheap products can be made in india too , right ?? under certain scenarios.


----------



## Flash (Mar 7, 2013)

Yes. Now the trend proves that.
But, they're well versed in reverse engineering and their "Cheap" is better than our "Cheap".


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 7, 2013)

India can never catch China in terms of manufacturing as long as the age old red tape,infrastructure constraints & ancient labour laws continue to remain.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 7, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> India can never catch China in terms of manufacturing as long as the age old red tape,infrastructure constraints & ancient labour laws continue to remain.



you forgot to add, 

1. incompetent govt
2. unacceptable dollar rates
3. inflation



Rishi. said:


> but cheap products can be made in india too , right ?? under certain scenarios.



but only a few... most of the electronics you consider "cheap" from china will cost 1.5x the price to make in india.


----------



## reddick (Mar 9, 2013)

China converted it's population into a working force, thanks to their strict rules due to communist scenario, further it is encircling India by developing friendly relations with our neighbouring  countries and performing infrastructure developments there. Time and again they demand Arunachal Pradesh and some areas of Leh-Laddakh from us and broke cease fire at the border and at Siachen post. Unfortunately, India is suffering from both internal and external disturbances  
We need a tough government which will curb these menaces with an iron hand.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Mar 9, 2013)

reddick said:


> China converted it's population into a working force, thanks to their strict rules due to communist scenario, further it is encircling India by developing friendly relations with our neighbouring  countries and performing infrastructure developments there. Time and again they demand Arunachal Pradesh and some areas of Leh-Laddakh from us and broke cease fire at the border and at Siachen post. Unfortunately, India is suffering from both internal and external disturbances
> We need a tough government which will curb these menaces with an iron hand.



first stabilize the economy.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 9, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> first stabilize the economy.


then stabilize the society.


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 29, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> 50 rooms?
> China is raising to the "SuperPower" status.
> 
> Where are you, Uncle Sam!!



some one not dancing to uncle sam's tunes.  Soon it would be problomatic.


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2013)

N.K (looking at the missiles): Our beloved leader designed and build it himself
U.S: All right, North Korea. Sit down!


----------



## Renny (Apr 2, 2013)

Hats off to the Chinese..they have worked really hard to develop world class infra and establish the largest manufacturing base. 
If these westerners are so worried let them shut shop and start manufacturing in the "free-world".


----------



## freshseasons (Apr 2, 2013)

Renny said:


> Hats off to the Chinese..they have worked really hard to develop world class infra and establish the largest manufacturing base.
> If these westerners are so worried let them shut shop and start manufacturing in the "free-world".



  +1 Atleast someone sees sense here !


----------



## Renny (Apr 2, 2013)

In India what development we see happens in-spite of the government, in China development happens because of the government (CPC).
Yes, Chinese leaders are also corrupt, but they deliver hard results and have a vision (most important thing) of taking their country to the top.


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2013)

> *Discipline*
> 
> Investigations and prosecutions of cadre who are suspect of corruption are conducted confidentially in a system run the Central Commission for Discipline Inspection which is separate from ordinary Chinese law enforcement and courts which are subject to influence by local cadre. According to _The New York Times_ the system is called "shuanggui" and is greatly feared by corrupt party functionaries. According to_The New York Times_ suspects are subjected to severe physical and psychological pressure. The system has resulted in successful investigation and prosecution of a number of corrupt cadre including some very powerful party officials. There is little sympathy by the Chinese public for corrupt officials who get caught up in the system, but also skepticism regarding its effectiveness.[SUP][20]
> [/SUP]
> Communist Party of China - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



In India, we can't expect this.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 2, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> In India, we can't expect this.



it is not 100% fool proof, many influential people still get away.


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 2, 2013)

I think Indians should stop comparing themselves with the beast "china" as they are far from our reach.
*Fact:* South East Asians are the smartest on Planet Earth


----------



## Flash (Apr 2, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> it is not 100% fool proof, many influential people still get away.


That's what i meant, as WE CANT EXPECT THIS.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 3, 2013)

takemein said:


> I think Indians should stop comparing themselves with the beast "china" as they are far from our reach.
> *Fact:* South East Asians are the smartest on Planet Earth



heard of manhattan project? most of the inventions even today are led by ango americans and europeans. Granted we are good at maths and logic.... but not the "smartest"


----------



## Darth Vader (Apr 5, 2013)

NoasArcAngel said:


> heard of manhattan project? most of the inventions even today are led by ango americans and europeans. Granted *we are good at maths and logic*.... but not the "smartest"



WE ??? They're East Asians


----------



## Nerevarine (Apr 5, 2013)

takemein said:


> WE ??? They're East Asians


+1000
As much as I hate to say it, he's right lol
India is nowhere near the real "Asian" countries


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 5, 2013)

i think u need to read history about india's contribution in maths and also look at the present.


----------



## Renny (Apr 5, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> +1000
> As much as I hate to say it, he's right lol
> India is nowhere near the real "Asian" countries



We were better than those countries at one point of time.

What ruined us was the absence of a united Bharath (fighting among various small kingdoms) back then, which allowed the Brits and Mughals to break our national fabric.

Off-topic - Yesterday there was a debate in NDTV (Congress mouthpiece) about Raul Gandhi's speech, this girl in the crowd said something like he hugged someone and he looked so cute etc. With "youth" like her, there is indeed no hope for our country.


----------

